# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Đông Nhi: 'Không bao giờ đụng dao kéo'

## nguyenhoangcomputer

*Đông Nhi: 'Không bao giờ đụng dao kéo'*tin nhanh trong ngay: *Gi**ọng ca "T**ừng thu**ộc v**ề nhau" cho bi**ết, cô r**ất b**ực b**ội tr**ước tin đ**ồn mình gi**ải ph**ẫu th**ẩm m**ỹ. Đông Nhi cũng kh**ẳng đ**ịnh s**ẽ không đ**ụng dao kéo đ**ể đ**ẹp h**ơ**n vì r**ất s**ợ đau.*



_- Trong album mới, thay vì hát những ca khúc do mình sáng tác, chị đã thể hiện những sáng tác của các nhạc sĩ tên tuổi khác. Chị có bị áp lực?_
chuyen la 24h- Tôi không nghĩ đó là áp lực, chỉ là thử thách. Từ việc hát những cảm xúc của bản thân đến việc thể hiện cảm xúc của người khác, tôi phải hóa thân vào nhân vật trong ca khúc của họ, xem đó là câu chuyện riêng để thể hiện đúng tình cảm cũng như suy nghĩ tôi cảm được qua lời ca khúc.
- _Đức Trí là một nhạc sĩ khó tính và kén ca sĩ. Chị làm thế nào để chinh phục anh ấy?_
- Tôi không chinh phục được anh Trí, mà tôi chỉ chinh phục được bài hát _Cho em một lần yêu_ của anh Trí thôi. Cái duyên giữa ca sĩ và bài hát là rất quan trọng. Nếu không hợp, ca sĩ cố gắng thế nào cũng không thể hát hay được. Có lẽ anh Trí nhìn thấy cái duyên đó ở tôi.
- _Đức Trí là một nhà sản xuất giỏi, từng đưa Hồ Ngọc Hà, Phương Vy thành công. Chị có kỳ vọng vào điều này?_
- Tôi hoàn toàn không có áp lực nào, đơn giản tôi tin vào cái duyên với bài hát, tin mình đủ khả năng để đem bài hát đến gần khán giả. Bản thân anh Trí và những sáng tác của anh đã là thương hiệu đảm bảo cho thành công, vấn đề còn lại là tôi không phá hỏng bài hát của anh ấy. Tôi tin mình đã không phụ lòng anh Trí tin tưởng.
- _Chị chọn những sáng tác của Đức Trí, Lưu Thiên Hương, Mạnh Quân... Phải chăng chị muốn thoát khỏi hình ảnh ca sĩ teen?_
- Từ trước đến nay, tôi chưa từng nói mình là ca sĩ teen. Những sản phẩm âm nhạc của tôi được các bạn trẻ đón nhận nhiều nên mọi người xem tôi là ca sĩ teen. Đến giờ là thời điểm tôi phải thay đổi. Những giai điệu nhí nhảnh không còn phù hợp với tôi nữa. Tôi khao khát được chứng tỏ năng lực bân thân bằng việc thể hiện những ca khúc có chiều sâu và đòi hỏi kỹ thuật thanh nhạc cao hơn. Tất cả nhạc sĩ trên là nhưng người tôi đã ngưỡng mộ. Đây cũng là cơ hội giúp tôi hợp tác với họ. Việc có thể bước lên một bậc hay không, không phải do tôi quyết định mà chính là khán giả.
_- Vì có duyên với ca khúc của Đức Trí, nên Hà Hồ và Phương Vy đã phải lòng nhạc sĩ tài năng và đào hoa. Chị có lo lắng mình không ngoại lệ?_
- Rất may là không. Anh Trí đã có gia đình còn tôi không muốn gây scandal. (Cười lớn).
_- Sản phẩm âm nhạc mới của chị có gì thú vị?_
- Sản phẩm của tôi được chú trọng rất nhiều vào phần âm thanh, khâu biên tập, hòa âm và thu âm đều được thực hiện kỹ lưỡng. Phần hình ảnh của album không được chăm sóc nhiều nhằm hướng khán giả chú ý đến phần nghe nhiều hơn phần nhìn. Có thể nói, đây là album tôi rất hài lòng về phần audio. Hy vọng, mọi người sẽ đón nhận và lắng nghe.
- _Trong thị trường âm nhạc đang bão hòa, ít cá tính... chị có nghĩ mình sẽ phải thay đổi như thế nào để nổi bật và có một vị trí chắc chắn?_
- Tôi lại cho rằng thị trường âm nhạc vốn còn non trẻ như Vpop buffet, những gì dễ nghe dễ nhớ lại được đón nhận hơn là những sáng tạo được xem là cá tính. Không phải nghệ sĩ Việt không có cá tính, sự thật là thị trường chưa cần. Tuy nhiên nói như thế không có nghĩa là nghệ sĩ cho phép mình lặp lại bản thân một cách nhàm chán.
tin nhanh trong ngay: album mới sẽ đánh dấu sự thay đổi của tôi. Đầu tiên là phong cách âm nhạc, tôi muốn đem lại làng gió mới cho các sản phẩm của mình. Đó là không còn những bài hát nhí nhảnh, vui tươi mà thay vào là những bản ballad có chiều sâu, đòi hỏi độ chín của giọng hát. Tuy vậy, sự thay đổi nào cũng sẽ có xấu và tốt, được chấp nhận hoặc là đào thải. Hy vọng album sẽ mang lại ý nghĩa tích cực.
- _Gần đây, chị xuất hiện trên sân khấu với hình ảnh gợi cảm, vòng 1 nở nang. Phải chăng chị từng can thiệp giải phẫu để mình quyến rũ như vậy?_
- Tôi cảm thấy rất bực bội về thông tin trên. Đúng là tôi có can thiệp để ngoại hình mình quyến rũ hơn nhưng chỉ là do trang phục. Tôi cảm thấy mình đã đủ lớn để có thể mặc những trang phục gợi cảm, quyến rũ hơn, điều này giúp tôi tự tin hơn trên sân khấu. Đời thường tôi ăn mặc cực kỳ thoải mái, đôi khi trông như con trai vậy.
- _Nếu tự chấm điểm, chị cho mình điểm mấy về nhan sắc?_
- Tôi tự thấy hài lòng với những gì mà ba mẹ đã ban tặng. Mỗi nét trên gương mặt đều có cái đẹp và không, nó sẽ bù đắp cho nhau và khiến gương mặt trở nên hài hòa hơn. Lúc nhỏ tôi cảm thấy mũi mình không được cao, miệng lại hơi rộng, lại còn có nốt ruồi to. Nhưng bây giờ, tôi lại thấy đó là những nét đắt giá để dễ dàng nhận ra Đông Nhi. Bản thân tôi cũng cảm thấy nó có duyên nữa. Tự chấm điểm, tôi sẽ cho mình điểm 7.
- chuyện lạ _Ca sĩ Vi__ệ__t đang b__ị__ c__ơ__n bão gi__ả__i ph__ẫ__u th__ẩ__m m__ỹ__. Nhi__ề__u ca sĩ đã l__ộ__t xác và n__ổ__i ti__ế__ng h__ơ__n nh__ờ__ ch__ỉ__nh s__ử__a nhan s__ắ__c. Ch__ị__ có ý đ__ị__nh này ch__ư__a?_
- Không bao giờ, tôi rất sợ đau. Và cuộc phẫu thuật nào cũng có rủi ro, tôi càng không muốn mạo hiểm. Tôi muốn sự quyến rũ của mình không chỉ là ngoại hình, còn toát lên từ giọng ca, phong cách biểu diễn. Đến một ngày, nếu các fan của tôi cảm thấy tôi xấu quá và muốn tôi thay đổi. Lúc đó, tôi sẽ suy nghĩ lại.
- _Từ trước đến nay, chị hướng đến xây dựng hình ảnh có phần an toàn trong cách phát ngôn cũng như hình ảnh, âm nhạc. Do vậy nhiều người luôn nghĩ chị nhạt nhẽo và thiếu cá tính. Chị nghĩ sao?_
- Chuyện gì cũng có hai mặt. Khi tôi muốn có sự an toàn và trong sạch, mọi người cho tôi nhạt nhẽo. Nhưng nếu tôi quá thẳng thắn để bộc lộ cá tính, sẽ bị cho là gây sốc. Truyền thông là con dao hai lưỡi, mỗi nghệ sĩ đều phải tìm hướng đi phù hợp để không bị phản tác dụng.
tin tuc: Có lẽ tôi chưa đủ khôn ngoan và bản lĩnh cần thiết để kiểm soát mọi thứ xung quanh. Vì vậy, tôi chọn cách an toàn là tốt nhất nhưng không có nghĩa là tôi không sống thật với bản thân. Bản tính tôi là người nhút nhát, không thích sự va chạm hay những ồn ào xung quanh. Có lẽ đây là sự lựa chọn phù hợp với tôi. Tuy nhiên, nếu các bạn thật sự là người thân quen của tôi thì sẽ biết được bên trong con người tôi là người đa cảm và sâu sắc. Nếu tôi không có những điều đó, tôi sẽ không trở thành một người nghệ sĩ.


Đông Nhi thay đổi hình ảnh nữ tính và gợi cảm.

----------

